# تحويل المحرك الكهربائي الى مولد كهربائي



## ناصر999 (1 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اسال اذا كان عندنا محركين كهربائيين متشابهين واوصلناهما ببعضهما البعض الراس مع الراس او بواسطة حزام من الجلد فاذا اوصلنا المحرك الاول بالكهرباء فانه سيدور وبدورانه يدير المحرك الثاني السؤال هنا هل يكون الخرج للمحرك الثاني كهرباء بمعنى هل يتحول المحرك الثاني الى مولد كهربائي واذا كان لا فما هو المطلوب


----------



## zeid25 (1 أغسطس 2013)

المحركات انواع ولها مبادئ مختلفة . وبناء على ذلك قد تختلف النتيجة
المحركات المزودة بمغناطيس ثابت مثلا تولد الكهرباء مهما كانت سرعة الدوران 
اما المحركات ذات القفص السنجابي فهي تولد الكهرباء فقط اذا وصلت الى سرعتها التصميمية
وقد تحتاج الى اضافة مكثفة .. وهكذا لكل تصميم نتيجته الخاصة


----------



## الجوعاني (19 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. نرجو التوضيح اكثر واين يتم ربط المكثف
نرجو التوضيح بالصور ان امكن


----------

